# Vic Mignogna (Dragon Ball VA) Sexual Harrasment Case Update, This is Scary



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2019)

I’m not even one of the people getting sued and even I feel scared.

I’ll upload a video with two lawyers, one representing Vic, talking about the lawsuit case that’s happening.

If you skip to 2:01:00 in the video, one of the lawyers goes an a yelling rant against Monica Rials (VA for Bulma) fiancée soon to be husband Ron Toye, calling him an idiot, a moron and a B**ch. That he could be compelled to testify against his soon to be wife, forced under contempt of court to produce evidence against her if requested by subpoena, and if he chooses to ignore the subpoena he will go to jail.

These people ruined a 20+ career and his source of income in matter of weeks. Jamie Marchi, Ron Toye, MarzGurl, Monica Rial and all the others better have evidence and back  up what they say, because it’s not going to pretty if they don’t. The other side didn’t believe it was coming but the lawsuit is real and it’s going to happen.

The sad thing about all this is Vic made an apology saying he was sorry  for hugging because thats how he shows his affection for fans and he didn’t know it made people uncomfortable. Then he stood quiet hoping all of this will blow over. And instead of accepting his apology, these people continuously ran their mouth, and typing on social media destroying his career.

It seems the two lawyers don’t like what Meetoo and SJW’s have become and want this case to send a message, there are consequences for your actions and stuff you say online, you can’t just falsely accuse someone and get away with it.

Vic’s go fund me has reached its goal of $100,000 to pay for legal fees. He has a lot of support from people that want a fair trial for him, and all his fans are contributing gathering evidence, finding fake evidence that has been tampered with, and are sending it to his lawyer and helping out with this case. The case can last for less then a year or more then a year.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 6, 2019)

I lost all care about this when that idiot Perfection started


----------



## erikas (Mar 6, 2019)

Burn them at the stake for this.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 6, 2019)

It shouldn't be "listen and believe".

It should be "listen and verify".


----------



## erikas (Mar 6, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> It shouldn't be "listen and believe".
> 
> It should be "listen and verify".


No, it should be "Where's the police report? Oh? There isn't one? You're full of shit, go fuck yourself."


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 6, 2019)

erikas said:


> No, it should be "Where's the police report? Oh? There isn't one? You're full of shit, go fuck yourself."



Hahaha, would agree!

I mean we have rape shield laws anyways.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Mar 6, 2019)

Can we get a TlDR? Did someone get fired for hugging fans?


----------



## erikas (Mar 6, 2019)

Maluma said:


> Can we get a TlDR? Did someone get fired for hugging fans?


Pretty much. Someone didn't like him and so they slandered him with a "#metoo"esque campaign. Except in this instance i don't think even the accusation actually accuse him of anything that would be illegal, yet he got sacked anyway. I'm hoping the people responsible get their asses handed to them in court.


----------



## gman666 (Mar 6, 2019)

Honestly, I really hope this sets a precedent for all the liars and cheats that ruin people's lives with false statements. All these wannabe activist and hyper sjws need to be shut tf down. People that use the phrase "Justice" when it is convenient for them, are terrible people. "Social Justice" is just another term for "My version of justice". Not to mention those that are the most vocal among the "feminist" movement who are just vengeful and sexist perpetrators.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 6, 2019)

How is this an update?  I don't see any new evidence backing either side's claim here.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 8, 2019)

Im not sure to understand what happened exactly...
I watched the video but didnt understand everything...
I get its about someone who ruined someone elses career
But who are these people.exactly?
What are their career?


----------



## erikas (Mar 8, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Im not sure to understand what happened exactly...
> I watched the video but didnt understand everything...
> I get its about someone who ruined someone elses career
> But who are these people.exactly?
> What are their career?


Anime English dub voice actors


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 9, 2019)

Suing someone for hugging you? What assholes.


----------



## VartioArtel (May 27, 2019)

http://puu.sh/DxOd1/ff529cdbab.jpg

So this relates to the case obviously, one of those on the Executive boards at one of many conventions has written an open, but anonymous, letter to us fans of anime. In it, this exec basically covers how not only the convention, but the anime industry, are basically being pushed to a political agenda especially by politically sided companies (e.g.: Funimation).

There's many cons that don't speak out because they don't want other cons to begin spreading lies, the ones that are speaking out against Vic do so because Funimation fills their pockets with cash, etc.

It also confirms Japan is not amused, namely Toei, with this whole business.

So look forwards to how things roll going forwards. And if you are a convention goer: follow the advice and speak with your pocket.


----------



## SG854 (May 27, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> http://puu.sh/DxOd1/ff529cdbab.jpg
> 
> So this relates to the case obviously, one of those on the Executive boards at one of many conventions has written an open, but anonymous, letter to us fans of anime. In it, this exec basically covers how not only the convention, but the anime industry, are basically being pushed to a political agenda especially by politically sided companies (e.g.: Funimation).
> 
> ...


Jamie Marchi finally got her papers. She was literally hiding in her house and didn’t come out to avoid court, and the person that went to serve her papers said they saw someone peaking out the window. Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha. She’s dumb. I don’t think she has a lawyer. Because they would advise her not to avoid papers because that would work in Vic’s favor.


----------



## VartioArtel (May 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Jamie Marchi finally got her papers. She was literally hiding in her house and didn’t come out to avoid court, and the person that went to serve her papers said they saw someone peaking out the window. Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha. She’s dumb. I don’t think she has a lawyer. Because they would advise her not to avoid papers because that would work in Vic’s favor.



That seems to be the general consensus yes. Honestly if this dumb stuff was happening ANYWHERE BUT TEXAS, they'd probably have a chance of winning. After this I fully expect Funimation to move to anywhere else in the US with more lax and SJW-Extremist favoring laws.

...And subsequently lose all their rights to Toei IPs because Toei is tired of this stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2019)

For actors, they sure don't know how to act.


----------



## SG854 (May 27, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> That seems to be the general consensus yes. Honestly if this dumb stuff was happening ANYWHERE BUT TEXAS, they'd probably have a chance of winning. After this I fully expect Funimation to move to anywhere else in the US with more lax and SJW-Extremist favoring laws.
> 
> ...And subsequently lose all their rights to Toei IPs because Toei is tired of this stuff.


If they kept quiet then none of this would’ve happened. But they kept running their mouths on Twitter stacking evidence against themselves and their PR did nothing and now they are being sued for 1 million.

I’m not sure if they would’ve got away with this in other states since it’s defamation. Monica and Chris Sabat literally harassed a con owner for a couple of hours to not include Vic which is tortious interference with a contract.


----------



## VartioArtel (May 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> If they kept quiet then none of this would’ve happened. But they kept running their mouths on Twitter stacking evidence against themselves and their PR did nothing and now they are being sued for 1 million.
> 
> I’m not sure if they would’ve got away with this in other states since it’s defamation. Monica and Chris Sabat literally harassed a con owner for a couple of hours to not include Vic which is tortious interference with a contract.


You got a slight misunderstanding: They're being sued for a MINIMUM of $1m. The amount they'll actually be paying out will be far, faaaar worse.


----------



## SG854 (May 27, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> You got a slight misunderstanding: They're being sued for a MINIMUM of $1m. The amount they'll actually be paying out will be far, faaaar worse.


Yikes. I haven’t been keeping up real close lately, and Nicks video streams are really long. Is Marz Girl getting sued? I know it’ll be trouble since she’s in another state, California I believe.


----------



## VartioArtel (May 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Yikes. I haven’t been keeping up real close lately, and Nicks video streams are really long. Is Marz Girl getting sued? I know it’ll be trouble since she’s in another state, California I believe.



Where she is don't matter as much as where the infringed lives, I believe.

Also they're on the FIRST ROUND of litigations. Marzgurl, Rooster Teeth, etc, will be included as things roll along and the idiots already being sued try to use them as leverage to legitimize their case.


----------



## SG854 (May 27, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> Where she is don't matter as much as where the infringed lives, I believe.
> 
> Also they're on the FIRST ROUND of litigations. Marzgurl, Rooster Teeth, etc, will be included as things roll along and the idiots already being sued try to use them as leverage to legitimize their case.



Getting a lawyer is expensive. Vic’s go fund me is at $167,000 right now.


----------



## VartioArtel (May 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Getting a lawyer is expensive. Vic’s go fund me is at $167,000 right now.


You honestly think he won't be using some of the victory money into the 2nd round? Once he wins round 1, round 2's going to be easy.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 27, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> You got a slight misunderstanding: They're being sued for a MINIMUM of $1m. The amount they'll actually be paying out will be far, faaaar worse.


In reality he will get nothing, unless she actually has a lot of money, but most of the time you just get the "you win" and nothing else. And theres really only one place that probably hired him enough to support him, now that theyve fired him idk if they would rehire him, if not only of embarrassment.


----------



## VartioArtel (May 28, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> In reality he will get nothing, unless she actually has a lot of money, but most of the time you just get the "you win" and nothing else. And theres really only one place that probably hired him enough to support him, now that theyve fired him idk if they would rehire him, if not only of embarrassment.


Thus far there's 0 intent to settle. Which means that if he wins, there WILL be money. If they lack money, they will need to offer assets.

Ofc this isn't about 'rehiring' Vic. Hence why settlement seems out of the question. This is about salvaging his good name and proving it in a court of law. They've made accusations, and under the law, they're now REQUIRED to put up proof or shut up (that's how defamation lawsuits work, contrary to public perception). If they have no proof, then it proves that he's lost work due to defamation, and thus not putting him up counts as a form of defamation itself. It also makes those who aren't decided where they stand more likely to hire him/invite him to cons. Because he'd be cleared by a court of law.

Also you got to remember: Japan's companies are watching this. While he may not being rehired by Funimation, do note it's likely if Toei has to take direct steps into the american market since they've seen how two-faced Funimation is, they might hire him simply because of how he's handled himself in this case.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 28, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> Thus far there's 0 intent to settle. Which means that if he wins, there WILL be money. If they lack money, they will need to offer assets.
> 
> Ofc this isn't about 'rehiring' Vic. Hence why settlement seems out of the question. This is about salvaging his good name and proving it in a court of law. They've made accusations, and under the law, they're now REQUIRED to put up proof or shut up (that's how defamation lawsuits work, contrary to public perception). If they have no proof, then it proves that he's lost work due to defamation, and thus not putting him up counts as a form of defamation itself. It also makes those who aren't decided where they stand more likely to hire him/invite him to cons. Because he'd be cleared by a court of law.
> 
> Also you got to remember: Japan's companies are watching this. While he may not being rehired by Funimation, do note it's likely if Toei has to take direct steps into the american market since they've seen how two-faced Funimation is, they might hire him simply because of how he's handled himself in this case.


The funny thing is you think everyone owns "assets"? Also there are all kinds of "hardships" you cant cause a person, limiting what you can take. I am interested what did funimation do? Also I dont know that much about whats been going on so I am not siding with either side. (Though I dont believe any random women should be able to ruin a mans career with no proof....)


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2019)

rip junpei iori va


----------



## VartioArtel (May 28, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> The funny thing is you think everyone owns "assets"? Also there are all kinds of "hardships" you cant cause a person, limiting what you can take. I am interested what did funimation do? Also I dont know that much about whats been going on so I am not siding with either side. (Though I dont believe any random women should be able to ruin a mans career with no proof....)


Funimation is associated with the slander/direct defamation. Ron Toye was speaking on Twitter (and his wife Monica implying the same) that he was a higher up employee at Funimation.

Why does this matter even if he wasn't? Funimation was clearly aware of these comments and never interceded. Ergo Ron Toye 'spoke on their behalf as an agent'. Because common people with no knowledge of the situation wouldn't know better (and those following the case closely themselves are unsure), the common people would believe Ron Toye's comments as facts because Funimation LET him post these defamatory statements. Ergo Funimation is directly associated with the defamation by permitting a false agent speak 'on their behalf'. There are ofc other bits.

Basically put, by allowing someone to 'pose' as a funimation higher up (high enough to have access to files he shouldn't), he has made Funimation culpable for his actions by permitting him to slander Vic. Because by LETTING him pose as them, they gave him credibility he didn't deserve.

Edit: And if he WAS Funimation, and there is no proof of the sexual misconduct he claims Vic has, not to mention the fact he claimed legal action AGAINST VIC was coming to conventions to sway their opinion, but such action never came up until long after Vic had filed his own suit against them (which was ~4 months later)? Yeah. Really does NOT look good for Toye or Rial.


----------



## cots (May 28, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> The funny thing is you think everyone owns "assets"? Also there are all kinds of "hardships" you cant cause a person, limiting what you can take. I am interested what did funimation do? Also I dont know that much about whats been going on so I am not siding with either side. (Though I dont believe any random women should be able to ruin a mans career with no proof....)



Yeah, you can sue someone for 2 million dollars, but if they don't have it (in the bank or in assets) you're not going to get it. Even if they have assets, they might only have, per say $30,000 worth of stuff and you're also not going to get all of that either.


----------



## Viri (May 28, 2019)

I hope he takes FUNimation  to the cleaners.



Spoiler











These people are scum, and the new voice actor for Bulma is plain awful anyway. I stand with Edward Elric!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler











OMG! Can you believe this sicko! No wonder they fired him, how could he do that?! He literally raped her!


----------



## SG854 (May 28, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> You honestly think he won't be using some of the victory money into the 2nd round? Once he wins round 1, round 2's going to be easy.


Im sure he would. Lawyers are still very expensive.



Viri said:


> I hope he takes FUNimation  to the cleaners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They fired him because he ate a jelly bean with Monica’s name on it. 

And you can find plenty of pictures of Monica hugging and kissing fans.


----------



## osaka35 (May 28, 2019)

Is being creepy the same thing as sexual harassment? I was under the impression it was about a lack of consent when touching someone, especially when it comes to culturally assigned sexual areas, and vocally being inappropriately sexually explicit. It requires it being implied, not just being inferred. Unfortunately, intent isn't as important as whether what you said was implied or not.

I haven't heard the details about this one. I'll have to look into the actual claims.


----------



## Viri (May 28, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Im sure he would. Lawyers are still very expensive.
> 
> 
> They fired him because he ate a jelly bean with Monica’s name on it.
> ...


I wonder if these same people are voting for Joe Biden.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (May 28, 2019)

Viri said:


> I wonder if these same people are voting for Joe Biden.


I don’t know.

He said at a con I’m going to eat Monica, he said it about a Jelly Bean with Monica’s name on it and that was their proof of sexual harassment and one of the reasons Funimation fired him.


----------



## VartioArtel (May 28, 2019)

SG854 said:


> They fired him because he ate a jelly bean with Monica’s name on it.
> 
> And you can find plenty of pictures of Monica hugging and kissing fans.



The other 2 cases are equally hilarious.

The first, confirmed case was he was making out with a co-worker on a consensual basis. Seems they claim he was sexually harassing her, but that was one of the cases of complaints that the Funi Employees tried to warp against him. The investigator FOUND it consensual.

The other, we know little to nothing about. Just "Vic tried to make out with X", whoever X is, they said no, and he stopped on the dime.

A little horny? Sure.
A flirt? Okay.
A rapist? That's stretching it.

Every single case against Vic has been stories. The key evidence they've tried to use is a Tumblr blog that's now more or less defunct. The funny thing is: said Twitter Blog's owner themself admitted they're stories. They have no proof of them being true, or false, and they believed a majority were false (I think they used 99% as their measuring stick?).

And because all they have are stories? That's why they're in this defamation case. Because stories without proof are ultimately just stories. There's no proof they actually occurred.

Like a story of me claiming one of the mods here are actually aliens from Omicron Persei 8.


----------



## cots (May 28, 2019)

SG854 said:


> I don’t know.
> 
> He said at a con I’m going to eat Monica, he said it about a Jelly Bean with Monica’s name on it and that was their proof of sexual harassment and one of the reasons Funimation fired him.



Well, I don't see any problem with stating you want to or desire to have mutual sex with someone. Is that now considered sexual harassment? I can't keep up with all of PC bullshit.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> And because all they have are stories? That's why they're in this defamation case. Because stories without proof are ultimately just stories. There's no proof they actually occurred.
> 
> Like a story of me claiming one of the mods here are actually aliens from Omicron Persei 8.



I smell a coverup, one of the mods made you put this here.


----------



## osaka35 (May 28, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> Like a story of me claiming one of the mods here are actually aliens from Omicron Persei 8.


STORIES! LIES!

oh, i mean. hahaha yes good example.

I have heard stories of inviting people up to the room, of kisses on cheeks and hugs without asking, things like that. Where's the line between a bit creepy and sexual harassment? who decides?


----------



## SG854 (May 28, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> who decides?


God?


----------



## Xzi (May 28, 2019)

cots said:


> Yeah, you can sue someone for 2 million dollars, but if they don't have it (in the bank or in assets) you're not going to get it. Even if they have assets, they might only have, per say $30,000 worth of stuff and you're also not going to get all of that either.


There's also a high likelihood that the judge/jury awards a much lower amount than what is initially requested by the plaintiff if he does win.


----------



## SG854 (May 28, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> The other 2 cases are equally hilarious.
> 
> The first, confirmed case was he was making out with a co-worker on a consensual basis. Seems they claim he was sexually harassing her, but that was one of the cases of complaints that the Funi Employees tried to warp against him. The investigator FOUND it consensual.
> 
> ...


Have we found out who Iago and Igor is?


----------



## VartioArtel (May 28, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> STORIES! LIES!
> 
> oh, i mean. hahaha yes good example.
> 
> I have heard stories of inviting people up to the room, of kisses on cheeks and hugs without asking, things like that. Where's the line between a bit creepy and sexual harassment? who decides?



I'd say common sense, but that's not so common anymore...



SG854 said:


> Have we found out who Iago and Igor is?



I think we've had one name confirmed? I don't watch ALL Rekieta streams, but meh.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> There's also a high likelihood that the judge/jury awards a much lower amount than what is initially requested by the plaintiff if he does win.



Last I checked though, that court's for a MINIMUM of $1m in damage, and that was approved by the court system. I don't think it CAN go lower because of what sort of court it is. Mind you, I am NOT a Lawyer, so I very well may be wrong here. There's a diff between getting less than what you sued for, and how much being reliant on discovery.


----------



## SG854 (May 28, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> I'd say common sense, but that's not so common anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've had one name confirmed? I don't watch ALL Rekieta streams, but meh.


Ya, they are too long. I don’t watch all of them either. But I did watch the one with Perfection, and he got destroyed. Nick was going all lawyer mode on him. Damn, I felt bad for him.

I thought those were funny code names Vic’s lawyer came up with, Iago, Igor.

Iago=Chris Sabbat?
Igor=Ron Toye?


----------



## VartioArtel (May 28, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Ya, they are too long. I don’t watch all of them either. But I did watch the one with Perfection, and he got destroyed. Nick was going all lawyer mode on him. Damn, I felt bad for him.
> 
> I thought those were funny code names Vic’s lawyer came up with, Iago, Igor.
> 
> ...



I dunno which are which.

But as for Imperfection... well... he's not Perfection anymore .


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 28, 2019)

Viri said:


> I hope he takes FUNimation  to the cleaners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, even if it was slightly sexual (no way to know with text), why would this be investigated? By the time your old enough to imagine it being sexual, your already too old to be so gravely traumatized by it....


----------

